
I wouldn’t hesitate to fly on the MAX after the fix - howard941
https://leehamnews.com/2019/05/17/bjorns-corner-why-i-wouldnt-hesitate-to-fly-the-max-after-the-fix/
======
taylodl
No. I would heavily scrutinize the FAA testing. Boeing denied there were any
problems until their planes were grounded around the world and then all of a
sudden they said Hey! Here's a problem! No way. They lost my trust and I for
one am going to make them EARN it back. I'm not volunteering my life to be
their testing guinea pig.

------
simonblack
You're a braver man than I am, Gunga Din!

I think I'll wait a year or two after they let it fly again, just to make sure
that it's sufficiently safe.

